# Can period arrive during Norethisterone?



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi
I have not had a period since end of July and keen to get on with Frozen egg transfer. I was going to phone the cllinic to request Norethisterone but wondering if my natural period could come whilst on the medication? They did give me these meds last year, they took a blood test and said there was no sign of my period comming and i was on the Norethisterone a good number of days but just wondered what would happen if my own period came at same time
thanks
dq xx


----------

